# Precipitated Gold Mud? Or Opps!



## NewB101 (Sep 25, 2016)

I came across a video describing the specific gravity test. I was elated because now I had a way to determine if there was gold present in any of my rocks. I selected 15 of the rocks I've collected over the years. The specific gravity test,indicated there was gold in the rocks. But how was I to get it out?

I had not learned of leaching gold to solution, nor of precipitating it back to a solid. My intention was to learn how to eat away at the rock, and to turn the rock into a solution or gas, and thought the gold would not be effected and be the only thing remaining.

I turned to the internet for what to do. I learned I should make AR and put my rocks into it. I made my first attempt at making AR this past week. I followed the recipe to made poor man's AR using peroxide, white vinegar, toilet bowl cleaner and fertilizer. 

I warmed the peroxide and vinegar separately in glass jars. I placed each in a pan of water on medium to low heat. I was attempting to increase the strength from 3% and 5%; respectively, via evaporation. I used a 1 to 1 ratio for these and a 4 to 1 ratio, approximately, for the combined cleaner and fertilizer. 

I was surprised, there did not seem to be a reaction. I steered the solution and then decided to leave it for a couple days to give it time to work.

In the meantime, I started watching as many Utube videos, as I could. I realized there was more I had to do. The gold was not going to start appearing as the rock desolved. It became apparent that my idea of how it was going to work was wrong. I learned that the gold turned from solid to a solution with the AR.

I was already halfway there. I needed to get SMB for the final step. I found a pool store with a sodium neutralizer. I decided to try that while my online order for SMB was on its way. 

I fitered the solution. I then mixed the Sodium with water trying to get it to desolve. Some were still floating around and I decided to put it in anyway . I added it little by little, until a good reaction was evident.
One other thing I did do that may have been where I went wrong, was adding table salt a long with more sodium bicarbonate. I was seeing only a mild reaction and didn't have test strips to check for PH levels. I believe the PH to precipitate should be between 5-6. I left it for overnight.

The next day after seeing a lot of white combined with yellowish/orange substance, I wasn't sure what to do. I started to filter it but there was just too much foamy stuff and mud,. I decided to drain as much of the liquid off as I could. I then left it over night to further process.

I went back to Utube for direction. Geo mentioned it may help to warm the solution. I heated the muddy solution for a few hours then let it sit for another 24 hrs. 

About 8 hrs ago I put a stainless steel knife in it because I read it will draw out any copper that may be contaminating it. 

Thankfully, I came across your forum this afternoon. The pictures I've included are: picture1) what the solution mud looks like now. Picture2) I collected some of the dried material off the funnels and coffee filters and put in a small jar. Picture 3) a picture of some of the material in the jar.

All the white stuff appears to be gone.

I don't know what I've done, what I've got, or what to do next. Any guidance will be very appreciated. Thank you

Lastly, I wanted to share my understanding of what some of the things are, that I need to do, during the process, going forward. My purpose is to get your feedback on what "I think" I should do...in case I'm wrong on any of it, before my second attempt at trying to precipitate the gold.

Now, I understand I should have bought pure SMB or Stump remover for the drop, sulfamic Acid to test for Nitric levels via grout cleaner, and a staneous to test for presence of gold or other metals. Also, if I'm understanding correctly, I should include additional steps to illuminate copper, silver, ECT with washing in between with Nitric Acid. 

After the washings, I believe the solution should be clear, not cloudy. I'm uncertain if the solution should be yellow, orange or green and then to only turn Brown during precipitation. 

I'm also unclear as to if I should or should not be desolving the SMB with warm water prior to putting it in solution. 

Some instructions recommended putting ice cubes in the solution to keep the heat level down.

I am doing my best at following safety concerns with wearing gloves, a mask, ventilation outdoors, and not to mix anything together until I've researched and know its potential dangers with precautions to take.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum,

I know it isn't stated in the rules but if you break up your post into shorter paragraphs it makes it much easier to read. As it is most will give up and you will get nowhere. 

Please go back and edit your post so it is easier to read. 

You will be rewarded with many good tips for your processing.


----------



## NewB101 (Sep 25, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow! Welcome to the forum. I think you'll find some better methods here.

Let's start with testing your rocks. Read through Arrowood's post on Quick Qualitative Testing of Rocks and Ore. 

Until you have some idea what is in your rocks, you're risking your health doing what you're doing. Please take a look at TODDAZ's post, Caution new members!. One more good thread is Why Can't I Ask a Simple Question and get a Simple Answer?. It has a number of helpful posts.

Take a read through those threads and let us know if they helped and we'll try to give you some further guidance.

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 25, 2016)

The internet it a double edged sword.
The information can hurt you (badly in this case)
And it can help you.

The gentlemen above made great posts.
But, i have to ask.
Where did you see poorman AR is peroxide, vinegar, toilet bowl cleaner, and fertilizer?

Sounds like a few methods mixed up to me.. Except, the only toilet bowl cleaner I know of that has HCl is "the works" and it is far from good enough to use for refining.


----------



## NewB101 (Sep 26, 2016)

I will go to the links tonight. Seems I'm even more fortunate to have found this forum than I knew, given this new information shared with me, that there may be danger with the rocks, themselves. 

The video on poor Man's AR using the vinegar, peroxide, and toilet bowl cleaner is from a Russian Man. I believe the use of fertilizer was also from the same Man on a different video. I will re watch them to confirm and also post the link. 

Can anyone tell anything from the pictures? Thank you!


----------



## NewB101 (Sep 26, 2016)

Here is the,link for 1 of the Utube videos.

https://youtu.be/gV77aZLDQJw


----------



## NewB101 (Sep 26, 2016)

https://youtu.be/kRvyTUst4WQ Here is the link to the video showing,to use fertilizer.


----------



## NewB101 (Sep 26, 2016)

The material was extremely helpful. Thank you!


----------



## NewB101 (Sep 26, 2016)

It seems from my reading that what I have is Paladium or white gold. 
In the forum it gives instructions for cleaning and refining it. Unless someone tells me this is the wrong avenue to take, this is how I will proceed. Thank you.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 26, 2016)

You started out with rocks. Now it is palladium or white gold. Which is it? Why do you think you have palladium or white gold?


----------



## NewB101 (Sep 26, 2016)

I was reading the book here and thought to do a search in the forum on the fluffy floating matter to try to determine what it was. 

The search result came back with Paladium. Pls see attached screen shot. 

Then, I followed another link that described white gold crystals forming. It described the sequence after precipitation as starting out as the white crystals, then turning gradually from white to yellowish.this is what happened. The white crystals are gone.

So in researching the cause of the white crystals and how to remedy it, I found a second possibility of the white gold. 

I had been watching one Utube video after the other to be fully informed. Of course, I now know that was completely inadequate.
I'm trying to come up with the answers on my own. It has helped, tremendously, to have you point me in the right direction. 
The link for new members helped me to understand the reasons for having me find the answers on my own. 

There is so much wealth of informatiom on the forum that's vital for me to learn before I go forward in trying to process ore. I will continue to delve myself in learning as much as I can. 

There'd something to be said for " you don't know how ignorant you are until you see what it is you didn't know"

There are several things that stood out to me in reading the info in your links:

I need to buy a respirator before I go anywhere near the solutions I made. 

This is serious, 1 inhale can damage you irrepairably or cause death. 

If chemicals are not mixed properly or I put the wrong ones together, I may instantly have an explosion.

I learned I need to consider how I'm to store and dispose of the chemical waste. 

Also, that I need to have buckets of water and baking soda to have near me, in Case of mishaps. 

In less than 24 hrs from becoming a member, I've had to put on the brakes. I can't just jump in. I have to be prepared. I have a long list of items I need to buy in order to process ore properly and safely.

Once bought, it will take me time to become familiar with everything and to learn the experiments. 

I am one person that you have probably saved my life.

I won't post any more questions. Thank you again for directing me and for having the library of information available for me and others.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 26, 2016)

NewB101 said:


> I am one person that you have probably saved my life.
> 
> I won't post any more questions. Thank you again for directing me and for having the library of information available for me and others.



No one here is opposed to questions being posted. Especially from someone who, like you it would seem,
is prepared to do a lot of searching and studying about refining in it's many forms.

Thankful that you have "put on the brakes" and are willing to do what ALL SHOULD DO before
launching off willy nilly without much care or concern for their own safety, let alone the safety
of those around them in hopes of finding some gold.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 27, 2016)

NewB101, I'm glad to see you followed the links I provided. That's a good start. As you study the forum, we'll be here to help if there are things you don't understand.

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 27, 2016)

NewB101 said:


> I was reading the book here and thought to do a search in the forum on the fluffy floating matter to try to determine what it was.
> 
> The search result came back with Paladium. Pls see attached screen shot.
> 
> ...



Even for a moderatly experienced person working with the chemicals that we work with something can happen that is not expected to happen that can put you life in those of others around you in danger and can terminate you very quickly if you do not know the symptoms to look for and recognize.

Patience is your best friend and even better teacher. Work with samples before you try to do anything major in working with the chemicals we work with and talk about.


Learn patience it will be your best friend and safest partner.


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 24, 2017)

Dave, Topher, and a few others have saved my butt as well over the last couple weeks of me joining the forum. I had 2 experiments going and immediately put on the brakes when I started reading on the forums. Downloaded Hoke's book and am taking baby steps now instead of just blindly sprinting into the fog, so to speak.


----------

